# ~NS Proto CT vs. LIb Tech Travis Rice~



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Proto is way too similar to your Evo, in my opinion. No point in owning both. The proto is a bit stiffer so can handle speed faster. But bombing steeps? I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd rather have a Proto than an Evo for jumping - blunted tips and a little stiffer. Buy the Proto and sell your Evo. The good thing about NS is that if you keep it in decent shape, you can always get good return on it selling it used.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the proto, and I can do steeps fine. No real chatter or anything, and great edge hold. The only thing holding me back is the small ice coast and my ability


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you already have an evo and are not looking to get rid of it out the boards you mentioned the t.rice would be the best fit for you. 

But if you do plan on getting a proto, I have a brand new 157 if interested. They are not the easiest of boards to find.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't plan to get rid of my evo because i like to jib. Don't get me wrong the evo does fine on jumps, but I haven't hit any big jumps with it yet, and when you get it going fast it chatters a little. Ok so maybe I should have put down the SL instead of the proto ct? Also someone explain the difference between the t rice and the trs.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> If you already have an evo and are not looking to get rid of it out the boards you mentioned the t.rice would be the best fit for you.
> 
> But if you do plan on getting a proto, I have a brand new 157 if interested. They are not the easiest of boards to find.


Ok, thanks. I think a 157 would b a bit to big for me, but thanks anyhow.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I just upgraded from a Skate Banana to a T. Rice and let me just tell you in one word "wow". This board is amazing. I was hauling down a double black diamond with no troubles. Get this board is all I can tell you. Although I do have the horsepower version, never rode the regular.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

kdirt said:


> I just upgraded from a Skate Banana to a T. Rice and let me just tell you in one word "wow". This board is amazing. I was hauling down a double black diamond with no troubles. Get this board is all I can tell you. Although I do have the horsepower version, never rode the regular.


Not surprised to hear that. The Skate Banana is the squirreliest piece of shit I've ever hopped on. It was all the rage a couple of years ago, but IMO, it was everything that can be wrong about reverse camber. Maybe it would be good for a pure butter/jib stick, but for actual riding that thing sucks ass.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

kdirt said:


> I just upgraded from a Skate Banana to a T. Rice and let me just tell you in one word "wow". This board is amazing. I was hauling down a double black diamond with no troubles. Get this board is all I can tell you. Although I do have the horsepower version, never rode the regular.


I dont doubt it, i've heard it's a terrific board(The TRice that is  ).Whats the difference between the horspower version and the regular?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I have the Proto CTX and the T.Rice HP... I use the Proto for playing around on smaller mountains, throwing little spins and messing around. I throw my bindings on the T.Rice when I am riding bigger mountains, steeps and big jumps. I tried hitting some 35 ft. jumps with the Proto and I thought the T. Rice was much more stable, but I've never ridden something as flexible as the Proto so it could just take some getting used to. 

I'm not sure which one I would like more in the powder, or which one has more float (BECAUSE I HAVE YET TO SEE ANY POW). The Proto is a 158 wide and has more reverse camber... the T. rice is a 161.5 mid wide... float-wise, I dunno.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I have the Proto CTX and the T.Rice HP... I use the Proto for playing around on smaller mountains, throwing little spins and messing around. I throw my bindings on the T.Rice when I am riding bigger mountains, steeps and big jumps. I tried hitting some 35 ft. jumps with the Proto and I thought the T. Rice was much more stable, but I've never ridden something as flexible as the Proto so it could just take some getting used to.
> 
> I'm not sure which one I would like more in the powder, or which one has more float (BECAUSE I HAVE YET TO SEE ANY POW). The Proto is a 158 wide and has more reverse camber... the T. rice is a 161.5 mid wide... float-wise, I dunno.


Nice!! It sounds like the proto ctx would be to close to my evo,so of those two I think I would choose the T. Rice.
Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

hot-ice said:


> I dont doubt it, i've heard it's a terrific board(The TRice that is  ).Whats the difference between the horspower version and the regular?


I was considering getting a Trice myself and spent a while trying to figure this out. It seems that the HP version is a little lighter and a little damper. Whether that's worth an extra $160 is another matter


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

hot-ice said:


> Also someone explain the difference between the t rice and the trs.


TRice

blunted tips
sintered base
stiffer

TRS
extruded base
less stiff


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

lo0p said:


> I was considering getting a Trice myself and did and spent a while trying to figure this out. It seems that the HP version is a little lighter and a little damper. Whether that's worth an extra $160 is another matter


 Ok, thanks. Ouch, thats quite the difference.



lo0p said:


> TRice
> 
> blunted tips
> sintered base
> ...


Ok great, thanks a lot, thats exactly what I wanted to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to get off the original topic but is the Evo really that sketchy at high speeds/jumps?


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Sorry to get off the original topic but is the Evo really that sketchy at high speeds/jumps?


Good question. No, it really isn't bad at all, however this is only my second year and I haven't done any large jumps. I've only had it chatter or flop when I went down a double black and hit about 33 mph according to my phone. Maybe someone who has hit big jumps with it can answer better.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats a bit of a turnoff..Maybe the Proto CT is the way to go for me. I'll ask somebody a bit more experienced just in case but thanks for your help


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's what I would do if I were you. If you are more of an all mountain rider and like to hit jumps, but not much jibbing, get the Proto CT. If you are more of a park rat and like hitting boxes, rails, etc. and hitting jumps, yet you like to ride all mountain some to, get the Evo. The evo is a great board and is not squirlly on a flat base and holds an edge good.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

hot-ice said:


> Good question. No, it really isn't bad at all, however this is only my second year and I haven't done any large jumps. I've only had it chatter or flop when I went down a double black and hit about 33 mph according to my phone. Maybe someone who has hit big jumps with it can answer better.


It shouldn't flop at 33mph, the board might be too small for you, or your phone is just way off on speed.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> It shouldn't flop at 33mph, the board might be too small for you, or your phone is just way off on speed.


That's what I thought to. I think the wind may have been blowing towards me to. I don't know if my phone was right or not. I was using Mytracks. All I know is I was going fast. It did it only for a little bit, it may have just been a groomed icy spot to. I'm pretty sure the board is not to small for me. I'm 5'7" 153lbs.(without my gear on) and i have a 152.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

lo0p said:


> TRice
> 
> blunted tips
> sintered base
> ...


Let me amend that statement. The blunted tips are for the 153/157, the 161.5/164.5 have a pointy tip.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had my Evo at 50mph+ and it feels just fine.

I was messing around at Loveland last year bombing some runs on a weeday groomer cruising day and decided I'd compare my Evo and my cambered Heritage to see which was faster. The Heritage was a bit more stable as expected, but that only let me squeeze out about another 3mph on the same run. The Evo isn't the board I'd buy for bombing, but you can bomb on it.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

lo0p said:


> Let me amend that statement. The blunted tips are for the 153/157, the 161.5/164.5 have a pointy tip.


Ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I've had my Evo at 50mph+ and it feels just fine.
> 
> I was messing around at Loveland last year bombing some runs on a weeday groomer cruising day and decided I'd compare my Evo and my cambered Heritage to see which was faster. The Heritage was a bit more stable as expected, but that only let me squeeze out about another 3mph on the same run. The Evo isn't the board I'd buy for bombing, but you can bomb on it.


Ok, thanks for the info. I guess i've just never ridden another good board besides my evo to compare it to on bombing and steeps, but I know you can bomb on it.Do you think the T.Rice would be better at high speeds then you Heritage?


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya probably your phone was off. My buddy and I hit just over 56 last year at Durango( so said our phones). I was a little sketched out. My board was starting to chatter. Even Lamar's should be okay at 33. I'm curious about the T Rice though. NS boards are solid for sure.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

If you're looking to bomb hills and jumps go with the rice. I have both the proto and t.rice and like the rice for bombing, just more stable. The rice is stiff but not overly damp. I like the proto for when I am just cruising and playing around, you can def bring it all mountain but its a little soft for what I like and too much like your evo already. I had a revolver last year and it is just a tad softer feeling than the proto. The Rice and the Proto are very different boards. I would think that maybe the F1 is closer to the rice but I dunno..havent ridden that yet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

hot-ice said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. I guess i've just never ridden another good board besides my evo to compare it to on bombing and steeps, but I know you can bomb on it.Do you think the T.Rice would be better at high speeds then you Heritage?


I haven't spent enough time on the T. Rice to really say. Only took a lap or two on one. For high speed groomer bombing, it's hard to beat a good old stiff cambered plank though and that's what the '09 NS Heritage is.

But like I and others have said, if you already have an Evo, I wouldn't be looking at the Proto. They're just too similar to have both if you're only going to have two sticks. Go with something a little more freeride based. If you're hellbent on choosing between the T. Rice and the Proto, go with the T. Rice.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I haven't spent enough time on the T. Rice to really say. Only took a lap or two on one. For high speed groomer bombing, it's hard to beat a good old stiff cambered plank though and that's what the '09 NS Heritage is.
> 
> But like I and others have said, if you already have an Evo, I wouldn't be looking at the Proto. They're just too similar to have both if you're only going to have two sticks. Go with something a little more freeride based. If you're hellbent on choosing between the T. Rice and the Proto, go with the T. Rice.


Ok, thanks for the input.

Yea, I'm definately *not* going to go with the proto ct. Of the two I would go with the T.Rice, but I will look into the Heritage and some other plain camber boards.


----------

